# WLF - Wolf Minerals



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 February 2007)

What an IPO, got 10,000@20c out of a 100k application,

Sold before at 80c for 400% return!   

Its a Tungsten Tin play, 

Only 24m shares on issue all up

$3m cash

JORC 825Kt@0.172% W (Tungstent) at Yanco Glen


----------



## greggy (15 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> What an IPO, got 10,000@20c out of a 100k application,
> 
> Sold before at 80c for 400% return!
> 
> ...



What an amazing performance. Too expensive now.
DYOR


----------



## j4mesa (15 February 2007)

Hi YT and Greggy.......

I opened up a thread with the name of *Prospective IPO's.*
It seems that both of you sometimes keep an eye on the upcoming float.
Would be great to have your opinions of those new floats.......

Thank you in advance


----------



## greggy (15 February 2007)

j4mesa said:
			
		

> Hi YT and Greggy.......
> 
> I opened up a thread with the name of *Prospective IPO's.*
> It seems that both of you sometimes keep an eye on the upcoming float.
> ...



The only IPOs that I'm interested in at the moment are uranium floats with good prospects in good locations and experienced management.  The only problem is getting an allocation in the first place.
DYOR


----------



## mmmmining (15 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Sold before at 80c for 400% return!
> 
> Its a Tungsten Tin play,




Well done, YT. You might have a look at an Tin producer, MLX, the marriage between Blue Tin and MTX.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 February 2007)

I jumped on this one because 

1. Had a JORC Project ready to go

2. Had very little seed/vendor/promoter shares

3. Very very very tight/small mkt cap

4. Alot of promo/p.s in Resource Stocks and other publications I read about,


I hate tin/tungsten, this was a once off.

Thanks anyway


----------



## Who Dares Wins (5 December 2007)

WLF announcement.

Aquires world class tungsten/tin project. Up 100%  before edging back slightly.


----------



## Who Dares Wins (13 March 2008)

JORC compliant resource upgarde annoucement today.

18,000 tonnes of Sn metal + 180,400 tonnes WO3

Anyone know what the current price for tungsten is?


----------



## springhill (30 July 2012)

MC - $25m
SP - 27c
Shares - 91m
Options - 26m
Cash - $2m (+ $3.85m)

At the EGM on 16 July 2012 shareholders approved the second tranche of the A$5 million capital raise representing A$3.85 million. These funds have not been included in the June quarter cash balance of A$2.1 million as they were received after 30 June 2012.

*Hemerdon tungsten offtake Heads of Terms and £20M project funding

*On the 20th of April, the Company signed a non-binding Heads of Terms (Heads) for tungsten offtake from the Hemerdon project, plus a £20 million loan facility with Wolfram Bergbau und Hutten AG, Austria (WBH) and Global Tungsten & Powders Corp, Pennsylvania, USA (GTP).
The offtake agreements will cover 80% of Hemerdon’s expected average annual tungsten concentrate output for a minimum of five years (extendable under mutual consent) and are part of a joint effort between WBH and GTP to support the development of the Hemerdon project as a major new tungsten mine.
Also, subject to technical and legal due-diligence, as well as board approvals, WBH and GTP will provide a £20 million loan facility to Wolf, which will form part of the project’s funding package. This is in addition to the senior debt facility of £55 million announced on 5 March 2012.
Wolf expects to complete the final documentation for the offtake agreements, in conjunction with documentation for the lending banks, in due course and will advise the market at that time.
Under the Heads Wolf is expected to supply a 65% tungsten trioxide, wolframite concentrate based on standard commercial terms. The Hemerdon mine is expected to produce an average of 345,000 metric tonne units (mtu’s) of tungsten trioxide in concentrates per annum, and 450 tonnes of tin.

*Construction update at Hemerdon Project*
Construction at the Hemerdon project formally began in the first quarter this year, with work commencing on the construction of the link road at the project.
Construction continues to progress well and the road is scheduled to be completed in the near future. The construction of the link road is a requirement of the project’s planning permission. It consists of 600 metres of public road, which is designed to remove a long-term constriction in the local traffic network.

*Plant & Infrastructure EPC Contract update*
Wolf previously advised that following a pre-qualification process, tender documents had been issued to international engineering contractors to competitively bid for the EPC contract to design, construct, and commission the new processing plant and associated infrastructure at the Hemerdon project.
The Company advises that tenders have been received and that the company is continuing to evaluate the bids.

*Appointment of UK based Process Plant Manager*
Wolf has appointed Gillian Hall to be the Process Plant Manager for the Hemerdon project. Gillian has strong experience in gravity separation techniques that are fundamental to the success of the Hemerdon plant. Gillian graduated from the University of Leeds in 1978 with a degree in mineral processing. Gillian has gained valuable experience in a variety of commodities globally including tin, gold and industrial minerals over the last 30 years.
Most recently Gillian worked for Intertech and was involved in the design, procurement and shipping of complete processing plant packages for customers in Russia and the CIS. Following the acquisition of Intertech by Bateman in 2008 Gillian moved to work with FLSmidth in the global process technology and systems group.


----------



## noirua (30 July 2012)

Never been quite sure about ASX:WFE AIM:WLFE with cost for development of their Tungsten mine around $165 million. Fair enough, they have about $105 million of loans in place for the taking. So why concern about scarce Tungsten, maybe I'm asking is it?, as tungsten has fallen about 10% in price this year.


----------



## springhill (30 July 2012)

noirua said:


> Never been quite sure about ASX:WFE AIM:WLFE with cost for development of their Tungsten mine around $165 million. Fair enough, they have about $105 million of loans in place for the taking. So why concern about scarce Tungsten, maybe I'm asking is it?, as tungsten has fallen about 10% in price this year.




The concerns with scarcity is that most of the worlds production comes from China. Control supply, control price.
From wiki.
"Tungsten is found in the mineralswolframite (iron-manganese tungstate, (Fe,Mn)WO[SUB]4[/SUB]), scheelite (calcium tungstate, (CaWO[SUB]4[/SUB]), ferberite (FeWO[SUB]4[/SUB]) and hÃ¼bnerite (MnWO[SUB]4[/SUB]). China produced 51,000 tonnes of tungsten concentrate in 2009, which was 83% of the world output. In the prelude to WWII China's production of tungsten played a role as China could use this leverage to demand material assistance from the US government.[SUP][28][/SUP] Most of the remaining production originated from Russia (2,500 t), Canada (1,964 t), Bolivia (1,023 t), Austria (900 t), Portugal (900 t), Thailand (600 t), Brazil (500 t), Peru (500 t) and Rwanda (500 t)"

Australian Govt website mentions supply control by China, and some Aussie options in the Tungsten mining market.
http://www.australianminesatlas.gov.au/aimr/commodity/tungsten.html

Warren Buffet investing in Tungsten earlier this year.
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ciocent...-running-low-on-tungsten-why-you-should-care/


----------



## springhill (31 July 2012)

*Wolf Minerals completes construction of Hemerdon Project Link Road

*
Specialty metal exploration and development company Wolf Minerals Limited announce that the construction of the Hemerdon Project Link Road has been completed and that the road has been officially opened.
The Link Road is a 600 metre long public access road, which has been constructed as part of Wolf’s planning permission for the development of the Hemerdon tungsten and tin project.
The Link Road is designed to remove a long-term constriction in the local traffic network. It is also intended that the road will benefit other local extractive operations and create a long term piece of infrastructure to support safe and efficient transportation in the local area.
Construction of the Link Road began in January this year and formally marked the commencement of construction at the Hemerdon project. It is the first major infrastructure work completed in the development path to bring the Hemerdon project into production.


----------



## piggybank (9 August 2013)

Wolf Minerals has secured finance and development of the Hemerdon Ball tungsten-tin mine is now underway. GR Engineering Services has been awarded the fixed term, fixed price contract which should see the 3Mtpa processing plant ‘production ready’ within 2 years.


----------



## burglar (9 August 2013)

Disc: I do not hold.


----------



## piggybank (3 February 2014)

Update Presentation - http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=WLF&E=ASX&N=664457


----------



## piggybank (13 February 2014)

Wolf Minerals to commence construction at Hemerdon - Released on the 14/02/11

http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=WLF&E=ASX&N=667227

​


----------

